
The Art of Powerful Questions - dempedempe
https://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2020/02/the-art-of-powerful-questions.html
======
hanaq
“If I had an hour to solve a problem and my life depended on the solution, I
would spend the first 55 minutes determining the proper question to ask, for
once I know the proper question, I could solve the problem in less than five
minutes.” \--Albert Einstein

